
Ask HN: The traffic a webpage gets when on the front-page of hackernews? - ignoramous
Of course it depends on several factors like:<p>1. No. of hours the page spent on the front-page<p>2. The position of the article on the front-page<p>3. The number of times the same article has been on the front-page<p>4. The topic that it covers<p>5. Different factors like, the page gets slashdotted, featured on a subreddit, linked to from a popular blog might inflate the traffic, but &quot;http-referrer&quot; can help clear things up?<p>I&#x27;d like to know, out of mere curiosity, how much traffic your site got because of it being &quot;hackernews&#x27;d&quot; I&#x27;ve seen a lot of blogs &#x2F; sites hit hosting limits or go down when it has spent a mere 2 hours on the front-page.<p>Thanks.
======
no_gravity
Here is one data point:

When [http://www.productchart.com](http://www.productchart.com) was on the
frontpage and got 79 points, Google Analytics reported 2752 visitors from
news.ycombinator.com. Looking at the rest of the statistics, my guess is that
another 2000 came from here but without referrer.

This is the submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907681)

------
Gaessaki
Someone posted a blog post of mine that reached the 3rd-2nd spot on HN for
much of a day. The aggregate number of unique views I received on it were
about 200k. I say aggregate because the number wasn't entirely from HN
directly, but it being on HN led the post to be picked up by other channels
such as Reddit, Gizmodo, 'ifuckinglovescience' and many other outlets. Several
other outlets later reported the news that my post did but didn't link
directly, making it so that more people were reading about the topic then my
numbers reveal, but I don't think I could take credit at that point because
these other outlets were probably doing their own independent research on the
topic by then.

What was interesting was that 2-3 days later when its spot on HN was probably
on the 3rd or 4th page or maybe more, the page was still garnering a
considerable number views from HN.

------
pattle
My side project made it to the front page - [http://pattle.github.io/simpsons-
in-css/](http://pattle.github.io/simpsons-in-css/)

From memory it was around 25,000 - 30,000 visits

------
jyotiska
One of my blog posts made to the top of the front page and remained on the
front page for 3-4 hours. The blog was on Medium and their stats showed close
to 25k visits on that day.

------
fratlas
My [http://www.gradifycss.com](http://www.gradifycss.com) was top for an hour
or so, got a few tens of thousands of views

